# Crickets escaping from exo terra??



## Green Glen

Hi every time i feed my frogs i always seem to find 2-3 crickets roaming round the room after wards. Ive tried to locate where they could be coming out but i cant find any where ive closewd the tube hole things at the top with the black latch thats fixed onto it but has any one else experienced the same and come up with a solution??? Only a certain someone does not like them. I keep the cick tubs enclosed in a sealed tub for extra extra storage of them.

Any help would be great.

Glen :notworthy:


----------



## batman

Mine used to get out of the box when i opened it to feed the reps, also i found the back of the exo i had exposed a small gap where the cables go into it.
I slid the small plastic slide across and blocked the other side up.
bats


----------



## tannb

crickets and fruit flies are always getting out from my viv's. Bloody annoying. They are coming out from the gaps between the slidding doors so just trying to work out what best to use to fill the gap.

Any ideas peep's???


----------



## cornsnakejay

crickets still manage to get out of the cable holes on exo terras when the slidy bit is over the holes. i ended up filling the holes with aquarium sealant.


----------



## a1dzcannon

cornsnakejay said:


> crickets still manage to get out of the cable holes on exo terras when the slidy bit is over the holes. i ended up filling the holes with aquarium sealant.


Yeah me to. Crickets are a pain that's why i use locusts now haha so much easier


----------



## cornsnakejay

for the gap between the glass doors i used a stick on draught excluder(that sort of furry stuff) and that does the trick.


----------



## gazza9inarow

At the top of the tank there are two small sliding parts to let the wires come out of ,, tape them up ,, problem solved..


----------



## Young996

I use golf tee's with the ends cut off.


----------



## knighty

cornsnakejay said:


> crickets still manage to get out of the cable holes on exo terras when the slidy bit is over the holes. i ended up filling the holes with aquarium sealant.


same as me. 

They still manage to escape no matter what you do, theyll hope out when the doors open, hide on a piece of decor your removing to clean or jump out when you open the food tub.

My best solution to stopping them escaping was to stop buying them.......


----------



## andaroo

I either feed with tongs or put a tub of them in the freezer for 5 mins then throw them towards the frog, they will either eat it as its coming towards them or when they see them start to wriggle again after about 10 mins of being warm again. I now switched to locusts too, no noise and no escapees!


----------



## andy_gg

i used to have this with my crestie, i found if u can close the cable holes as much as possible then put kitchen roll in the gaps inbetween the background and lid. works 4 me


----------



## Mbar

> They still manage to escape no matter what you do, theyll hope out when the doors open, hide on a piece of decor your removing to clean or jump out when you open the food tub.


Yeh the old stowaway on the cork bark trick - crafty little sods :devil:. 

I use black plastic tape over the cable holes both inside and out - seems to be effective. I also store the crickets in a tall plastic tub so fewer escapees at feeding time.


----------

